# Pictures of my new boats.



## bassboy1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Picked these two up yesterday. Snatched them both for 400, along with a nice freebie item.
14 foot Cherokee made by Mackensie boats of Tennessee. On a Moody trailer of maden mississippi. Anybody familiar enough with this to find the year by the model #?













The inside looks nice, but we knew without a doubt that it was junk. We were right. The casting deck looks like it was made with scraps, and installed by a 2 year old. The bottom deck was obviously done by someone different than the casting deck, as it has nice shaping and cutting. But he didn't allow for great drainage, and it rotted through. We are gonna be adding a casting deck, and basically do a conversion, but do it better than previously done. 
See many more pictures in the jonboat conversion section. I don't want to add them twice. 

Also, we picked this one up. 17 foot Grumman canoe.


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome! Cant wait to see the finished product. How many boats do you have now?


----------



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

Jeabus I'm jealous. :shock: I like projects like this one.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Jim said:


> Awesome! Cant wait to see the finished product. How many boats do you have now?


4.  here is a list of what I have, as sometimes I forget as well :lol: 
1974 Lund 15 foot aluminum deep vee. Fish n ski. It has a 1979 55 horse Johnson. We are currently in the progress of doing an all out restoration/modification. 
We also have a 1997 12 foot Grumman semi vee. It has the worlds second best motor on it. A 1988 Evinrude 4 horse deluxe.
Now, we have the 17 foot Grumman canoe, 
and the 14 footer.
We also have a nonrunning 1971 Johnson 50 horse, with the notorious electric shift. If we ever get some free time and a shop with some space, we are gonna diagnose, and fix it. But, right now, our shop is full of crap, and the barn is about 2 months until being finished. (We have built enough houses to know that 2 months is gonna take a lot longer than that). Until then, we are gonna try to get this 14er the way we want it, and wait for a better shop before resuming work on the lund. But, if we get the barn started before finishing the 14er, we will probably stop work, and get the barn finished, and be able to put the whole boat inside to work on it. Right now, we have to roll tools outside to use em, and it is 105+ degrees, and the ONLY times it rains is on weekends.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweet!

I'm in the market for a 14' jon project boat but haven't found what I'm looking for yet.


----------



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

How stable on the V hull alum's on the water?


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 13, 2007)

My 1256 grumman is alright in that term. You can stand up on the inside of the hull, and feel just fine. The thing was, I wanted a casting deck, with storage underneath, and although I can stand on the seats and fish fine, using the TM foot pedal was iffy, and about dumped me, so we decided it wasn't quite big enough. I never have measured it, but it is supposedly 56 inches wide. Doesn't seem that wide. And, with the seats, it got cramped in there. This new boat is about 57 or 58 inches, but it is longer, heavier, and has a different hull shape. I although the beam is similar, the 14er should have no troubles. Everybody I have heard with a 14er and casting decks have had no troubles with them. I will let you know how this one goes.


----------

